# Home Audio Fullrange Tuning Frequency Question



## only126db (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok, I dont want to get all technical, just would like a rough idea on where to tune my small two way home speakers I have built.

The drivers are cheap mobile audio drivers (2 per enclosure) with a piezo horn tweeter.

The original design was dual tweets and dual midbass drivers.

Since one tweet took a dump after completion I had to use the horns since thats what I had sitting around.

Now I am left with holes in the enclosures where there were supposed to be tweets, so my only option is to tune the holes.

So I am wondering what to tune at.

I know it usually depends on the driver, the enclosure, the power levels etc, but I just need a real rough idea of what I should look at for tuning.

I am thinking between 35-40hz.

What do you think?


----------



## only126db (Dec 30, 2008)

Nobody????


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

LinearTeam


----------



## only126db (Dec 30, 2008)

chad said:


> LinearTeam


I have all the software I need.

Cant get T.S. for the drivers.

Dont have woofer tester.

Your post didnt help with an answer at all.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Sure it did... You specified where you wanted to tune it.. That's all. The software will get you there. Get it in the ballpark and play with vent length around your target tuning.


----------



## only126db (Dec 30, 2008)

chad said:


> Sure it did... You specified where you wanted to tune it.. That's all. The software will get you there. Get it in the ballpark and play with vent length around your target tuning.


My final text in the original post was :

"I am thinking between 35-40hz."

"What do you think?" 

Not:

"How do I figure out what diam/length to make my port?"

Thanks though...


----------



## Sarthos (Oct 29, 2010)

Do you have an additional subwoofer or are those drivers all you have?


----------



## only126db (Dec 30, 2008)

Sarthos said:


> Do you have an additional subwoofer or are those drivers all you have?


Yes I have a subwoofer.

I ended up running the speakers as shown in the picture, if I remember correctly the tuning was in the 60's and it sounded terrible.

I ended up enlarging the 'hole' and running a larger port tuned to 30hz which required me to use a 90° elbow.

They sound ok for tv use which is primarily what they are used for, music is not great but I believe that is due to the enclosure material itself and the smallish size.

I would imagine if I used mdf and 2½ ft³ enclosures I would get a better and less peaky mid/low end


----------

